# '91 Hymer Camp 52 told too old for airride!



## henri

Is this really the case? 
Has anyone had airride / swivel seats / or a LHD exhaust fitted to a pre '94 Fiat Ducato chassis? Stories / advice much appreciated. We are keen to build a relationship with a local trusted mechanic as we have had our fingers burned by Brownhills before. The work we want doing should amount to a fair amount of cash so we're keen to find someone who cares!


----------



## freelanderuk

you can get a dunlop air system fitted 
Dunlop Air Suspension Kit - Fiat Ducato Mk1 (01/1984 12/1993) Dunlop Air Suspension Kit - Fiat Ducato Mk1 (01/1984 12/1993) pm if you require details where from


----------



## henri

Oh brilliant thank-you!
I searched on Google & found them & have sent the link to our service centre to see if they will fit them... I know it's a relatively easy job but I would prefer to have it done by a pro! 
One further question.. Is it necessary to have the brakes re-balanced to allow for the change in rear suspension?
Many thanks!


----------



## cmautoservices

Hi Henri

I have fitted loads of air suspension to pre 94 models, no problems

Regards Mark


----------



## henri

Bit more confused now! 
We looked at the price of the Dunlop system (£353) & asked the pro's how much to fit... They said 10 hours @ over £50 an hour!!!
Where as Airride costs £470 & they fit it for £45... But apparently we can't have that system???

Why is the price so wildly different when on the pictures they look like relatively similar systems..


----------



## freelanderuk

i fitted my dunlop system to my fiat in about 2 hours and that was clipping all the air hose in place and fitting a single inflation point with twin taps and gauge in the drivers side footwell, if they wish to charge 10 hours change your mechanic


----------



## cabby

sounds to me that they quoted this price as they do not want the work. :roll: :roll: or they did not understand what is exactly involved.

cabby


----------



## oldosc

Hi 
We had our ride fitted to our Chausson Fiat ducato 1990 by a firm in Torquay, for about 400 quid, Simonspeed two guys did it while we waited about two hours..excellent job
I had air ride fitted because you cannot get leaf springs retempered anymore, due to prevalence of airride...
I bhttp://www.outdoorbits.com/airide-air-suspension-for-motorhomes-p-200.htmlelive the cost is now about 500
Osc


----------



## wackywyco

Don't know where you are Henri, but it might be worth a trip to the Peterborough show in a month or two. You will find there will be one of the firms fitting on site at special prices.....ask 'em.


----------



## RhinoInstalls

I wish i could charge 10 hours to fit an air suspension (Thats a lot of cups of tea). Normally it takes me a couple of hours. 

Again what Mark said Dunlop fit on your van no problems

Phil


----------



## txe4man

on the subject of air suspension, can any one confirm whether you can fit it to an AL-KO chassis? ours is 2006.


----------



## RhinoInstalls

txe4man said:


> on the subject of air suspension, can any one confirm whether you can fit it to an AL-KO chassis? ours is 2006.


Yes Dunlop do an AL-KO kit

Phil


----------



## JockandRita

txe4man said:


> on the subject of air suspension, can any one confirm whether you can fit it to an AL-KO chassis? ours is 2006.


And can I ask about the Alko Tandem chassis , ie, is there a kit for that (99 model)?

I know that Goldschmitt do one.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------

